# Lycoming idle



## larryM (Dec 21, 2011)

Considering that the RSA fuel injection setup specifies an idle mixture such that an rpm rise at idle of 25-50 is achieved when bringing the mixture control to idle cut off, and further considering that many engine gurus advocate agressive leaning on the ground to prevent lead fouling. Why does RSA make thier reccomendation? Would not it be better combining the 2 schools of thought by simply leaning the idle mixture as lean as possible while maintaining satisfactory throttle response from idle (600) to 1200 ish where the idle circut is no longer in play? 

Thanks
larry


----------

